

Ask HN: Is Octopress dead?  Alternatives? - tectonic

The Octopress.org website hasn&#x27;t been updated since 2011.  What do you use for self-hosted blogging these days?
======
AlexeyBrin
The Octopress _source_ was last updated a few days ago ...

[https://github.com/imathis/octopress](https://github.com/imathis/octopress)

Personally, I use Jekyll.

------
bluerail
I migrated my blog from Ghost to Octopress just a week before and had no
issues whatsoever.. I used the same tutorials in their page, there is nothing
troublesome there.. As said by AlexeyBrin, the source code is constantly being
updated...

------
flippyhead
Was just looking at this myself. There seems to be stuff happening in issues
but the main website's most recent post if from 2011. That kind of old-ness
always freaks me out.

